# 60's Courtier Stove



## JMOC (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi All,

New to the forum having been given an old funky Courtier stove. My Uncle tells me is cost about £60 new back in the sixties.

The enamel is in excellent condition but the cast iron box under that is cracked in a few locations where side panels are bolted to the back or top. That is a problem that can be dealt with but I would appreciate any advice.

Also, my uncle told me that he repaired the clay inserts at some stage but at this stage they are all cracked and crumbling in places and should really be replaced. I don;t think it is going to be possible to find new replacement items (no luck looking online for manufacturer) and I will have to get new items made. The old ones could be epoxied together good enough to be used for making moulds. This is where I really need some help. Is this a job that can be done at home or is it a specialist item. I can find very little information online regarding making new stove inserts.

All help and advice would be much appreciated.

James
(in Ireland)


----------



## geoxman (Dec 4, 2012)

Cool looking stove my man! Hang in there someone will stop by soon and help you out. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## begreen (Dec 5, 2012)

Interesting stove but it sounds like it was taken out of commission based on good judgement. Unless you can be certain that the cracks won't grow and that the repair would be safe and lasting I would look for something safer to burn in my home. You don't want that stove opening up with a roaring blaze inside.


----------



## Dune (Dec 5, 2012)

JMOC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the forum having been given an old funky Courtier stove. My Uncle tells me is cost about £60 new back in the sixties.
> 
> ...


 

Can you post some pics of the problem areas? Cracks in cast iron stoves can be welded (not brazed) by a good welder with nickel rod.
There are various ways to repair the refractory, would like to see what it looks like.


----------



## Giselle (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi,
Have you got any where yet? I have the same stove in green inners cracked as well been told it can be braised but is difficult mine has had this done before on the bolt eyes by the previous owner and held. I am looking into getting it cast as an option as i love the stove but do not know where to start.
I think the stove was manufactured in Scotland and they have now all closed down.


----------



## JMOC (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi,

I decided that it was just too badly cracked in too many places and as a previous poster mentioned, I would not want it opening up while abaze, on the first floor of a 1870's terraced victorian house. I opted for a new morso panther stove, as the output would also suit my space better. I did fins a welder that was happy to attempt to weld it with a particular type of rod that can be used with cast iron, but the safety aspect put me off.


----------



## begreen (Jan 9, 2013)

Wise move. It's hard to let an old beauty like that go, but safety should be the first rule.


----------



## Michael Lucas (Nov 25, 2013)

Presumably, you got rid of the Courtier stove last year? Got one the same which requires a new grate and replacement glass in the windows. Am thinking one for spares would be great if you still had it?

Rgds Michael


----------



## Giselle (Nov 26, 2013)

Michael Lucas said:


> Presumably, you got rid of the Courtier stove last year? Got one the same which requires a new grate and replacement glass in the windows. Am thinking one for spares would be great if you still had it?
> 
> Rgds Michael


Hi, Still have the stove grate is ok & outer enamel shell,  no Glass in the doors though


----------



## Michael Lucas (Nov 30, 2013)

Giselle said:


> Hi, Still have the stove grate is ok & outer enamel shell,  no Glass in the doors though


Hi Gisele thanks for getting back to me.

Comparing my stove with yours I think they're similar but slightly different models. Mines a No.6R Courtier. So not sure about compatibility for spares. 

Would you be prepared to sell? Where abouts in Ireland are you? I'm close to Edinburgh, but have family in North and South Ireland. 

Thanks again, Michael


----------

